# Rumors of a Possible Noreaster Next Week?



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 20, 2012)

Anybody here anything about this?  I imagine it would be elevation dependent, but then again that is the only place I would want it at this point.  Yard raked, garden prepped, square foot garden greenhouse up, driveway swept, etc, no need for snow here.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2012)

I just heard rumors of rumors. What do you got?


----------



## 180 (Mar 20, 2012)

FIS is talking about it


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2012)

I heard from someone that knows someone on the inside that it could happen.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2012)

not happening

billski hasn't posted a thread yet.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 21, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I heard from someone that knows someone on the inside that it could happen.


Let me guess, Sir August de Wynter?


----------



## Tooth (Mar 21, 2012)

How much snow would we all need on the ground before it would matter? If a slope is totally dry and the ground is not frozen would it matter?


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2012)

Tooth said:


> How much snow would we all need on the ground before it would matter? If a slope is totally dry and the ground is not frozen would it matter?



27"


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

Would this be for the end of the week?  Just checked the Accuweather long-term forecast and it does mention rain and cold (30s to 40) for next Friday.

Might get  :uzi: for this but I hope IF it does happen it at least stays away from the flatlands.  Won't do anything to salvage the season at this point.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 21, 2012)

Tooth said:


> How much snow would we all need on the ground before it would matter? If a slope is totally dry and the ground is not frozen would it matter?



This would be my point?  I'm headed to Jay 3/29-4/1 and really hope this doesn't materialize......just give me my slushy spring bumps and 50's.....the worst thing that could happen at this point is for 1) a freeze and then rain.....or 2) a huge dump of wet heavy slop that you can't do anything with at this point since the ground is not frozen.

Anyone know any good mountain biking around Jay that might be ready??


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 21, 2012)

AZ summit fools day!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope it happens I bet Mr. Winn Chill might be able to give us some great predictions for this storm.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2012)

At this point, if this thing materializes, it looks to occur too far out to sea, as has been the trend all season.  I'll keep watching though.


----------



## reefer (Mar 21, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> AZ summit fools day!




Nice! 

With this ship of fools Sugarloaf better hopes it snows.....................


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> At this point, if this thing materializes, it looks to occur too far out to sea, as has been the trend all season.  I'll keep watching though.


What's the timing?  Just curious...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 21, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> At this point, if this thing materializes, it looks to occur too far out to sea,* as has been the trend all season*.  I'll keep watching though.


Just another reason to end this winter season that never happened.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems like the pattern has not changed yet. NAO still refusing to go negative.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> What's the timing?  Just curious...



Monday'ish (probably later than that with a cut-off system dragging its feet) and possibly suppressed to our south.


----------

